# Timmy and Mae



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's the thread which is only the start of the many stories I'm sure I will be sharing with you guys until you're sick of hearing them. I'm not sure about any others out there, but I was wondering how I could love a new dog as much as I love Timmy, well guess what, it's possible! It reminds me of when I had my second daughter and had those thoughts too. Mae stayed awake the entire hour and a half ride home, she's very noosey. It's been a busy couple of days but I feel like we're settling in to a good schedule so far. Mae is complaining about being in her expen while I'm typing this, she sounds like she's one of the Lost Boys in Peter Pan "Cuckooooo, cuckoooooo, cuckoooo" I thought Timmy was the only puppy who voiced his discontent with those sounds. Timmy is sitting next to me on the couch like we usually do after our morning walk, and breakfast training. Mae joined us on our walk, in her puppy sling, and enjoyed meeting all Tim's friends both doggy and human and eventually fell asleep. Timmy has been such a good boy, no grumpiness, jealousy or pouting so far, he's right in the mix. He's quite intrigued with little Mae and isn't sure what to do about the tail pulling, collar biting fuzz ball that keeps following him around. Mae is quite obsessed with her big brother but we are very aware of giving everyone their space. My kitties have come over to the expen to offer a sniff of welcome, Mae is not quite sure what they are. We headed up early last night, about 9:00 and she only whimpered a couple times last night which required my finger to go into the crate and tell her "shhhh" which she promptly did. We got up at 6:00 this morning, our regular wake up time, and we came down and put her on her potty patch where she pooped and peed. She's only had one pee accident and that was when I was out running errands yesterday and I left DH and DD in charge but that's to be expected :laugh: I will post some pics later today but I just wanted to give you a quick update on Mae and Tim's new adventure.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww...sounds like everything is running smoothly and little Mae is already a well loved member of the family. Looking forward to pictures and more stories of course!!
Congrats again!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

op2:What no pictures yet .I'm happy things are going well.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I know Suzi, I haven't dug out the "good" camera yet but I caught this one on my phone just a little while ago before she crashed for a hopefully long nap! Yes she knows her name, thus the head tilt.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ah what a face. She looks like she has a really nice set up! Good job being able to stick to your guns when she cry's. I never could and I have two spoiled pups. Videos are easier at her age I think.That way we can see her pulling Timmys tail.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes her set up has pretty much made me have to move our kitchen table so she has room. This area also includes Tim's crate too, her crate is attached to the expen but it's closed for now because I think it would give her too much room. She's sleeping on Tim's bed in this picture, he's been really good with her so far (fingers crossed). I learned a lot with Tim so unfortunately Mae is in the camp of hard knocks, I feel like I'm not doing her any favors buy taking her out of the pen when I really need her in there.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay!! Glad it's all going so well!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Mae looks right at home already 

She is adorable and I am sure Tim will watch her for you when you can't.

I like the X pen that you have. Is that something you bought or made? It looks a lot sturdier then my plastic Iris xpen.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's adorable! So glad you've got her home at last!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

ColbyBlu said:


> I like the X pen that you have. Is that something you bought or made? It looks a lot sturdier then my plastic Iris xpen.


This is the expen I bought for Tim a about a year and a half ago. I just checked and got it at Overstock.com It's metal and pretty happy with it Tim didn't use it very much and Mae seems to love it in there so go figure. I did just purchase two Midwest pens that aren't as high, they seem a bit sturdier then this one. I use them outside.

Here's the link
http://www.overstock.com/Pet-Supplies/Carlson-Convertible-Pet-Yard/5116375/product.html


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Aw... so glad things are going well! And I love the new picture. She's so cute with the head tilt! I'll be checking in for updates for sure! XO


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's a video I took, this is pretty much how it's been between the two. I think it looks like she's trying to scratch on the door like her big bro.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10407393216/


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad to hear pick up and drive home went easy. :whoo:
Timmy must be having a good time and Mae is probably loving learning about her new home.
Totally adorable video! Congrats to all of you!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations on the new puppy! :angel:
OMG, big brother Timmy is already teaching baby Mae some tricks! That video is too cute for words. I can't wait to see more pictures and hear all about the adventures of your two Havs. -Jeanne- :cheer2: :clap2:


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

That is exactly what she is doing! How cute is that!!??!?!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations to all of you. Sounds like things are going great. Mae is adorable and that video is too cute. Hope Timmy teaches her only the good things. lol

I found that Tyler learned things very fast having Bailey and my Bichon as his big brothers. Housebreaking was a snap. He just followed the big boys.

Best of luck, Jenny, with your new baby girl. Can't wait to get all the updates, photos and videos. Keep 'me coming. They will never be boring, I assure you of that!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Adorable! I love the picture! She already has that head tilt down.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

whatever you can do to get us some more pictures, that would be great!


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

what a cutie - wishing you lots of enjoyment with both dogs!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

enjoy Jen, the time will go too fast.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Awww, congrats Mae is soooo cute she is like Timmy's shadow. i so want to kiss that sweet face.


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Soooo cute Jenny. Love, love the video! Yes I agree she is definitely imitating Timmy. What a great big brother he is


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

loved that little video!!! How sweet!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww Congratulations. Love the video. So cute!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Omg! three pages and I just got home from work! Congratulations! Enjoy them both!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Jen, so happy for you that Mae is home! The younger dogs always learn from the older ones. Teaching pups to walk on a leash is a breeze if you have and older dog that leash walks nicely. It is fascinating to see little pups watch the older dog and then try out the new behavior. You will enjoy the journey!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Sweet little Mae and her brave big brother, Timmy. Sooooo cute. I fell in love with her, by the way. Such sweet kisses!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bounce::bounce:

So happy to see Sweet Mae doing well!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

We had such a fun day so far, walked with the group and invited Bella back for a romp with Timmy and a very active observer, Mae. I thought both of them would be tired from all that activity but no. I must say I am loving this multiple puppy experience. I think Timmy is settling in awesomely, he such a good sport but I think he's thoroughly enjoying himself. Mae is just precious, she is a funny spunky little thing that has laughing so much my stomach hurts. I was able to catch Tim and Mae's first real game together as you can hear me laughing in the video I thought it was priceless. I think you can tell who will be ruling this roost! Oh and a couple pictures of the princess before she konked out.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10422777576/


----------



## Jennifer29 (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG, I love them! That was the cutest game of tug-o-war I've ever seen! <3


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Love the video, it's so cute to see them playing together. Timmy looks so much bigger than Mae but it isn't an issue for her. What a firecracker!  -Jeanne-


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Mae is PRECIOUS!! Love the tug-o-war video. Too cute! Looks like Tim is being a very good big brother.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

that tug of war video is priceless! She is a strong little thing isn't she?!! LOL


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

_what a fun game of tug-o-war to watch!_


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Fun, fun! Love it!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Awesome video. Sounds like you're having lots of fun. Mae is sooo cute. Love the coloring and will be anxious to see how it develops.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Brilliant - love the video and they are both so cute. Oh what fun you have ahead.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So cute!!!!!!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

What a feisty little girl! Love the video!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

What fun Timmy and Mae were having with their tug game! They are both adorable!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The tug a war is way too cute! Timmy has found a new best friend!And May does seem like she is copying him at the door.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Those pictures are soooooo sweet, and i love love love that tug-of-war video! Too cute!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Timmy gave Mae a few growls this morning, I thought the honeymoon might be over until this happened. Mae fell asleep next to me on the couch and Timmy came up to keep her company. Now I'm stuck on the couch unless I disturb the love fest. I guess I could have worse predicaments.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Look at how much they love each other already.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

So cute!!!!!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Timmy's just keeping Mae inline so she doesn't think she rules the roost (Shhh! don't tell Timmy but the girls usually do)!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How cute that Timmy wants to keep her company during her nap!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww, so sweet.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

That is just the sweetest thing...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awwww...the nap picture!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Laila says yay yay yay eace::israel::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Cute  when mine were baby's I moved my desk in where they were safe to play. I keep thinking I was in the kennel too!.I didn't know about jumping of of things mine did all that stuff way to young.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How adorable!!! Glad they are getting along!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwwww Congratulations Jen and Timmy!!!! I'm so glad everything is going so smoothly!!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Still having fun in puppy land, you never know what the new day will bring. Mae has officially snubbed her potty patch preferring to go outside like her big brother. I'm amazed how much easier potty training is when you have a good teacher like Tim. She's been eating like a horse but also never stops moving even when she's sleeping! I asked Laurie if Mae talked in her sleep while with her and she said she thought Noodles and Mae had whole conversations. Tim continues to be a great big brother, I think he truly loves her. I thought there were be more corrective growling but he is so patient with her. I am having to work with him during our morning walks because I think he's becoming a little protective when some of the dogs come close to check out his sis. I didn't take Mae on our walk today, she stayed in her expen so she would have some experience being by herself, and was sound asleep when we got home. We typically go out back and have a romp after our morning walk before we come in so I can feed the "big" guys breakfast, while Mae waits in her expen. I took some videos of the fur balls playing I get such a kick out of watching them. I'm working with Tim on being gentle since he's used to being a maniac with Bella, but Mae is quite a little crazy herself. Mae LOVES to play with Timmy, I heard her growling at him yesterday when she was chomping on his face. Here's some entertainment.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10475963906/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10475927485/


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Love it!!! Timmy is a great big brother.

I love Mae's little coat


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Still having fun in puppy land, you never know what the new day will bring. Mae has officially snubbed her potty patch preferring to go outside like her big brother. I'm amazed how much easier potty training is when you have a good teacher like Tim. She's been eating like a horse but also never stops moving even when she's sleeping! I asked Laurie if Mae talked in her sleep while with her and she said she thought Noodles and Mae had whole conversations. Tim continues to be a great big brother, I think he truly loves her. I thought there were be more corrective growling but he is so patient with her. I am having to work with him during our morning walks because I think he's becoming a little protective when some of the dogs come close to check out his sis. I didn't take Mae on our walk today, she stayed in her expen so she would have some experience being by herself, and was sound asleep when we got home. We typically go out back and have a romp after our morning walk before we come in so I can feed the "big" guys breakfast, while Mae waits in her expen. I took some videos of the fur balls playing I get such a kick out of watching them. I'm working with Tim on being gentle since he's used to being a maniac with Bella, but Mae is quite a little crazy herself. Mae LOVES to play with Timmy, I heard her growling at him yesterday when she was chomping on his face. Here's some entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's great that you are spending some one-on-one time with each of them. I think it will deepen their relationships with YOU (especially for her... I know you and Timmy already have a deep bond) but probably more importantly, it will help keep from from becoming "joined at the hip". While that kind of attachment can look cute, it can cause all kinds of logistical problems if/when they NEED to be separated for some reason.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Love those videos. Timmy is such a good big brother. Sounds like you're having as much fun as they are, Jenny.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Really enjoying Timmy and Mae. How wonderful!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for these adorable videos - I can't get enough of your furbabies!  Timmy and Mae are so cute together. Watching them makes me want to get a 2nd Hav so bad. -Jeanne-


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Mae had her first vet check today and did great, not even a yelp for her shot. She made quite a scene when the techs came in to see her. One of the techs said she's never treated an Ewok before.... hmmm Halloween is coming up, that gave me an idea stay tuned for more pictures. Anyway, she weighed in at a whopping 2.11 and she's been great all day, no drowsiness here from the shot. Timmy is still being the wonderful big bro, he's seems a little more needy but I make sure we have some one on one time each day for walks and training while Mae learns to be by herself. Mae has started to growl while playing with Timmy, she's sounds so threatening ound: She also discovered my overgrown herb pot, who'd have thought long dangling weeds could be some fun.




Blowing off steam, she NEVER stops. Thank goodness for my fence, but I'm right there with her.




Best bro ever, he seems so old to me now :laugh:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Timmy is such a GREAT big brother!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

You must have gotten out your good camera because you really captured some great shots. I've never been able to get one on the go. Her ears are so cute up in the air! I love her blond highlights too.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Great pictures of Mae and Timmy! Glad they are enjoying one another.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

We are now approaching our third week with Mae, time flies when you're having fun. Things are going well with both Mae and Timmy. Our latest work in process is teaching Timmy it's not okay to bite Mae's coat while she's wearing it, "gentle" is the word of the day. In honor of Mae's almost third week anniversary I'm compiling Mae's Top 10 List of Favorite Things (other then Timmy and in no particular order)
1- Favorite Toy, whatever is currently in Timmy's mouth
2- Biting Timmy's tail and not letting go
3- Going for walks with my neighborhood dog friends
4- Mom's yarn balls
5- Wrestling with my dad who makes me growl.
6- Chasing my brother while he's chasing the cats
7- My bed
8- My fuzzy blanket
9- Hannah's homemade chicken and turkey jerkey.
10- Running through leaf piles (video attached)

For those of you patient enough to read through my post so far I will also attach come pictures I took earlier today.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10762303855/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10762386814/


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Too cute for words!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Too adorable! Mae is killer cute


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Awesome photos and video. Mae is having so much fun and looks like Timmy is too. Love the leaf pile antics. Hope she didn't pick up lots of ticks! Thanks so much for posting all these fun filled videos.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I took all the ticks out of the pile before I let her in :laugh: yea right. The ticks have been horrible!!! I must check Mae 20 times a day and I have found a few. I'm using a botanical repellent, Rocky Mountain Parasite Dust (organic neem, yarrow and diatom flour) so far it's working pretty well. Tim has been on Advantix since he was a pup, I need to ask my vet next time I'm in for Mae's booster about when I can start her. As much as I'd rather not use Advantix it's really a necessity around here and Frontline does nothing.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I devoured your pictures, videos and Mae's top 10 favorite things!
She must be so tired after the romp through the leaves.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Wonderful - everyone should watch the video at breakfast - I'll be smiling for the rest of the day.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

cute! can't believe it's been 3 weeks already. Time flies.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Back from our second vet/booster visit, Mae was 12 weeks on Monday. Mae now weighs 4 pounds and she had a clean stool sample, yay!!! She's been eating a lot of stuff outside so I had my doubts. I'm planning on using both the Parasite Dust as well as wipes to see if we can keep the ticks at bay, they are bad!!!!!! Fleas are bad too my vet told me. Mae now rings the bells consistently to go outside to potty and even when she just wants to go outside to play :frusty: Mae and Tim are getting along well, they play all the time and I find myself having to remind Tim to be gentle. Here are some videos of the two in action. For those of you thinking of adding a second dog, especially a puppy, take note on how annoying she can be. Timmy is very sweet with her but she does try his patience at times. Here's a picture too that I took when we got back.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10946029374/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10946119303/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10946027854/


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Awesome videos!!! She is getting so big so fast and lightening fast!! They are such a cute bunch


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable pix! Looks like you're having WAY too much fun!!!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

They are so sweet together. And she's growing up so quickly! They're both such a delight. 

What kind of harness does Mae have on in the 3rd video?


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Timmy is a saint!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Ruth4Havs said:


> Awesome videos!!! She is getting so big so fast and lightening fast!! They are such a cute bunch


She's is really getting big, and yes very fast! She goes to the groomer next month and I bet all her black tips will be gone once she's trimmed. She'll probably have a dark muzzle, ears and tail and look a lot like her mom.



krandall said:


> Adorable pix! Looks like you're having WAY too much fun!!!


Oh my way too much fun, I laugh so hard most of the day and am kept on my toes too! She walks great on a leash which I think Timmy has helped with immensely, he's really set a very good example.



tra_po said:


> What kind of harness does Mae have on in the 3rd video?


I got that harness from Timmy's breeder. I tried to do a search for it, it's labeled Fashion Pet and I couldn't find it anywhere. It does have velcro closures that make me a little nervous especially when we're out walking. She's graduated to a couple buckle harnesses now that I'm way happier with.



Ruthiec said:


> Timmy is a saint!


He is MUCH MORE then a saint, I don't know how he deals with her sometimes! Now I know what people mean when they say getting a puppy isn't for every established dog I'm so lucky Timmy has such a good disposition, I would never have guessed he would, but I know he is a real sweetie.


----------



## Herminny (Oct 6, 2013)

Can't wait to see post haircut pics


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Five things I've learned in the past couple weeks.
1- Don't try to steal my brother's favorite toy out of his mouth, he gets really mad!
2- Just because someone in the bedroom wakes up doesn't mean I get to 
3- I know where my driveway is during my morning walk and I don't get to go home each time we pass it.
4- If I ring these bells by the door I get to go outside even if I don't have to go potty! Yay!!! :frusty:
5- Now I know why Timmy always follows Dad into the kitchen, you get good things to eat.

Here are some pics I took today, another beautiful day here in PA. I try to take advantage of days like today and put aside laundry and other household tasks but now I'm paying the price and have a pile of laundry taller then me to fold, that's why I'm posting on the forum.



This is SO her...

I love her coloring here

I love moments like this, it makes me so happy


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures jen!! I just love the videos


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, beautiful Mae !
Does she not like walks and wants to go home?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow she is getting so curly I love it!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

She looks like model in this one!!

Love the videos of them. Timmy has some adorable marking esp his back legs.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Beautiful pics! I can't believe how much Mae's colouring has changed!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Question for you: Riley's turned into a real love bug/lap dog in his old age (2 1/2). What happens when there's not enough room in your lap for two? BTW, I asked for Crate Games and Shaping Success for Christmas.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I love that we got to share the beautiful day with you through your pictures!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautiful pics. They look adorable!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I can't believe how you get such good picture of them! They are the cutest pair.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone, my human children won't let me take pictures of them so I live through my dogs LOL. I do have to say though that when I bring out the big gun camera I do get better pics. The shutter speed on my Canon is very fast so I can stop motion way easier then on my camera phone or Point & Shoot camera, plus I love, love, love my lens I'm using it gets such good creamy backgrounds.


Laurief said:


> Wow she is getting so curly I love it!


She's just really dirty and needs a brushing, but she is kind of curly. I know this isn't her "big girl" hair but she's not nearly as curly as Tim, plus it seems he has a lot more hair and it's got some frizz.



BFrancs said:


> She looks like model in this one!!


She can be a ham when she stops moving around.



RitaandRiley said:


> Question for you: Riley's turned into a real love bug/lap dog in his old age (2 1/2). What happens when there's not enough room in your lap for two? BTW, I asked for Crate Games and Shaping Success for Christmas.


Mae is not a huge lap fan, she's just as happy sleeping next to me. Tim has turned into more of a snuggler, not constantly but when he wants some love he certainly let's me know. Lap real estate isn't much of a problem unless of course there's a cat there first.

Crate Games is awesome, just wish I had more time to use it. I'm juggling training Tim and Mae with just the basics but I'll hopefully get some more use of it soon.



gelbergirl said:


> Does she not like walks and wants to go home?


She loves to walk, but also loves to let me know that she knows where she lives. She doesn't fight me at all when I tell her "come on we're not stopping."


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

You really do get lovely pictures, I always enjoy them. I always pretty much get the same picture of Brody and it's not very good. He definitely doesn't ham it up for the camera. He has the uncanny ability to move just as the camera actually takes the picture.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Thanks everyone, my human children won't let me take pictures of them so I live through my dogs LOL. I do have to say though that when I bring out the big gun camera I do get better pics. The shutter speed on my Canon is very fast so I can stop motion way easier then on my camera phone or Point & Shoot camera, plus I love, love, love my lens I'm using it gets such good creamy backgrounds.


OK, so now I've gotta ask&#8230;  Which lens?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I have to agree with everyone about the great shots you post. Mae is absolutely adorable and looks like a little spitfire with that twinkle in her eye. Of course, you know that I think Timmy is pretty handsome!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

krandall said:


> OK, so now I've gotta ask&#8230;  Which lens?


It's a Canon prime that opens to f1.2, big investment but well worth it. These pics I shot at 3.2. It's not a zoom so it takes a little getting used to.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

great pictures of you little cutie pies! Enjoy the weather while it lasts.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Uh oh.... someone found their bark! I am starting to recall Timmy being an incessant barker and how annoying it was ugh. I know this too shall pass but boy does she have a big, loud and deep bark it's so funny hearing it come out of her. I went out yesterday, in the Tundra, to get some pics of my pups especially since today is such a big day. Mae is at the groomer for her first haircut. YIKES!!! I'll post some before and after pics later today when she gets back. Here are some in the mean time of my ice skaters. For those of you with pups, or active adults, my daughter found a new indoor energy expending activity other then fetch, check out the video at the end of my post.






What a silly girl, this is after she had been doing this for about five minutes and was tired. You should have seen her at full steam!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11418568724/


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

What fun Mae was having! Love the pictures!


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Love the pictures. And the video is too cute!!!


----------



## Carol Sue (Feb 25, 2013)

Agree - thanks for the cute, cute pics! So fun to see!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont know Jen, I think that Timmy is tired of getting his ears tugged, and Mae looks just so sad :bolt: Maybe she needs to come back here!! lol


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

The pics are great. Love the one of Mae with her front legs mid-air. And that video is too much fun. Super new game for Mae. Poor Timmy looks dumbfounded but doesn't seem to mind getting his ears pulled. What a nice big bro.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> What a silly girl, this is after she had been doing this for about five minutes and was tired. You should have seen her at full steam!


Adorable!!! Brought a big smile to my face!!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Cute snow pictures and that video was hilarious too - I'm surprised that Timmy's ear didn't fall off. :laugh:


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Love all the pictures and the video made my day, Mae is a beauty and you can see Timmy loves her already, who can blame him. :kiss:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

That ear tugging video is so funny!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

As promised, although a bit late, Mae's "before and after" pictures with her first groom. I'm pretty happy with the outcome, nothing too drastic.



I've been working on having Tim and Mae walk on a leash splitter. In the beginning it didn't go so well, there was a lot of ear biting, imagine that! We have gotten to the point that they are a pleasure to walk, with the occasional ear chomp but they have come a long way. We had a great day today so I took them for a long walk and caught some video. I know there was a post somewhere about showing our pups derriere's I agree that they are quite cute.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11457444606/


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, Jen, Mae looks fantastic after her grooming!! Amazing how quickly her coat is changing color! Mr. Tim looks so grown up -- and they are adorable together!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Very impressive – they walk real nice together. I use the splitter with the big dogs on long hikes or on runs but I haven’t used it on the two littles yet. 

Mae should have the same nickname we have for Vino – “Chompers” – he loves the big dog ears too. 

I think Timmy might want some earmuffs for Christmas. LOL


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Love Mae's new look. She's adorable. Also love the little ear chomp she tries on Timmy during the walk. Very cute video and they do walk nicely together. I used a splitter with Tyler and Bailey too.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

They are doing just wonderful....not to mention very very cute together!!!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Very cute and very well behaved - it was only a very little ear chomp


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

The leash splitter looks like a big success!
Can they do both long and short walks together? Each one gets a chance and enough space to do business?


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats, Jenny! She's adorable! 

I've been considering getting a new puppy lately, funny how that happens! :-D


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jen, I know you ask about Mae's sister, Aisling - here are some pictures that I got today! 
She and Mae are doing so well!!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Just in case anyone was wondering, we made it to Florida. I forgot my cell phone and was was relegated to trying to post on the iPad, which is impossible. I had to beg my daughter to use her computer ound: Mae was great on the plane, I think I love Tryptophan, which my vet gave me to use if I wanted to. Mae slept the whole flight down, plus an hour before we even boarded, what a great girl. I think Tim had some ear issues at take off and landing so I'm going to bring chicken jerky for the way home, kind of like puppy gum. Some pups have been more relaxed then others :laugh: but everyone is thoroughly enjoying the sunshine, warm weather and all the new smells.

Mae had her first swimming lesson the other day. We'll keep trying but she's quite the character.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11585276843/
We're planning on trying to get to a dog park in the next couple days to give the pups an opportunity to have some running time. We've been doing a ton of walking though. Now that I can get for my daughter's computer I'll try to post some more pics and vids or Tim and Mae's Florida adventure. I need to get a video of Mae's new favorite activity, stay tuned!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I love Mae's new look, and it was very interesting seeing the splitter in action. I knew they existed, but have never seen exactly how they work. 

As far as the flight is concerned, when we go through mountains, sometimes Kodi acts like his ears bother him with the altitude changes. We give him ice cubes to lick, and that seems to do the trick!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Mae makes the best videos. Even this pool party video with no swimming.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Cute video!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Aww lucky puppies!! I bet they are loving the good weather..... pls thank your daughter for letting you post - Mae is soo adorable! 

I can't tell  from this view but I know Timmy is being a good big-brother and keeping on eye on Lil Mae and he's not just laying there, sleeping on the job. LOL


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Things around here have certainly calmed down considerably and we've all fallen into a very livable schedule. Mae has now gained free reign of the downstairs. We came home from Florida and I didn't set the expen up to see what would happen and there have been no accidents (knock on wood). I feel very fortunate that Timmy is a door scratcher when he has to go out and Mae has become quite an expert on bell ringing. Her latest thing is to ring the bells to go and and if no one goes out with her, mainly Tim, she will turn around and ring the bells again while standing outside. She is still sleeping in her crate at night and I still have her crate downstairs in case I'll be out for a while. If I'm just running to pick up the kids or go the store quickly she's been fine left out. Second grooming appointment is next week, I am thinking of keeping her in a longer coat than Tim at least for the time being. She is SO good about being combed out and even having me put her top knot in maybe it's a girl thing. I can't believe little Mae is five months old already. Plans for her spaying are to wait a year, I am looking into the ovarectomy option with her when the time comes. Timmy continues to be a very patient big brother and they have developed a very sweet relationship, I think Mae LOVES Tim, but Tim only likes her. :laugh: Miss Mae Mae (as we call her) has lightened considerably, I'll post some closeup pictures of the hair color coming in, I think we're in for some big changes. All things considered time has flown since Mae has been here and she continues to amaze me everyday with how smart she is, Tim is pretty smart too! Here are some picture updates.

Color change... looks like someone needs a touch up. LOL




I posted a vote on my Facebook page... Bow or No Bow?






And of course let's not forget my little man. He's so darn photogenic, way more then his sister.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Love, love, love the pictures and the update. They're an inspiration to me. I hope things go so well for us. I love her black tips - she's so unique.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Bow! Timmy has the best eyes!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the update!! Those two are just so adorable!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh goodness - what sweeties! I am so glad that you are going to keep her a little long. she is so pretty!! Hard to believe she is 5 months old already


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

She's adorable. I vote for the bow, but she looks good without it too. Amazing how light she is getting.
I can't forget Timmy, my Bailey look alike. He is so handsome and quite the man. Glad he tolerates his little sis.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I vote for the bow too, even though I vowed I'd never put a bow in Kodi's hair. (but then, he's boy! )

It looks like she's got a LOT of color down in her roots! You may end up with one of those lovely butterscotch dogs!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Jen, I was waiting for a new picture of sweet Mae. I say bow & how cute she looks with her rabbit toy.
Love to hear about Timmy and Mae getting along.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Miss Mae Mae is a cutie! I vote for the bow too!!

I like Canela is a longer coat too - it must be a girl thing. :becky:


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't believe I'm saying this but "bow" (never for Charlie though). They are adorable. I think Timmy is my inspiration for Charlie's next trim.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

They are both adorable!


----------



## cynny27 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh what a doll


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I went out today to get some shots of the pups after being stuck inside yesterday in the torrential rains. It looked back at this thread and realized it's been a while since I've sent any updated pics of Mae. Things have been going great between my pair, they really enjoy each others company. Those on the fence about getting #2 I highly recommend it! We are over most of the puppy stuff with Mae, except for her antics which I think based on the similarities to her mom she'll have forever . I called Laurie yesterday concerned about Mae's lethargy and being clingy and was told Laila acts the same way when she feels bad and today Mae is fine so just another similarity to her momma. Timmy continues to be the great big brother with the patience of a saint. Both my pups are progressing well with training, Mae is now enrolled in her second session of "adult" obedience. Timmy will be starting his second session of Heeling, which both of us enjoyed the first time around.

I'm still considering going to Nationals this year, I'll need to make a decision by the middle of next week. I had such a fun time last year and I've never been to Portland. I think I read that there is a beer festival going on the same time as Nationals so maybe I can convince DH to come with me.

One last bit of exciting news, my cousin just picked up one of Laila's pups from this past litter so Mae will be hanging out with her little half brother. I'll have to get them to join the forum.







Mae's FAVORITE thing to do is play fetch, she will play for as long as I throw. :laugh:


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm glad you posted an update because I missed the last one too! They are so sweet! I expected to see more of the color change to show on Mae, but it's hard to see.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Great pictures! How old is Mae now?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Both so CUTE! Timmy has the prettiest eyes and Mae is precious.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Great pictures! Mae is growing up so fast! Timmy has the most expressive eyes!


----------

